# Homeschool Pulse Cargo II Pant - Review



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

Damn. These are good pants.

Stats:

- 2.5L

- 20k Waterproofing / 30k Breathability

Conditions

- Rode 4 days on this board.

1. Sunny / 40 degrees

2. Partly Cloudy / Around 30 degrees

3. Snowing / Around 20 degrees

4. 24" Powder / Around 10 degrees


My Thoughts

Damn. These are the best pants I've ever used. We've had every type of conditions in the last week I've used them in tahoe, and they have performed everywhere. They've never been hot, (more breathability than goretex), and I've never been wet once. I wear these with only my boxers underneath in every condition, and my legs have always felt perfectly comfortable.

- The crotch zips work great - you can feel the breeze, but it never let in any water. 

- The pockets are perfectly sized, and the zips are reliable.

- The fit is a bit baggy, but I like that, I'm about 6 foot and weigh around 150.

Overall

Great investment, they've shown no signs of wear and I've been putting them through the wringer with a whole lot of falls on rails and tomahawking through the pow at kirkwood. I've used burton and Saga pants before this, and they don't match up to these pants.

10/10


----------

